# Hazel Atlas 1/2 pint 14-K-444



## sheila (Oct 9, 2005)

Still looking for a valuable one! How about this Hazel Atlas half pint with 14-K-444 on bottom?


----------



## sheila (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's the bottom.


----------



## sodabottle (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice jar, In one of my books they have hazel jars here's a copy of the page

 I hope this helps


----------

